

LONDON: Need a little help - garydevenay

So I&#x27;ve seen a few posts like this on here over the years (I&#x27;m an avid reader, though not much of a reader) and thought it is maybe my time for a go.<p>My name is Gary, I&#x27;m a 23 year old Software Engineer who moved to London from Scotland 3 months ago, I work at a really small development company which I love, but it is mainly remote workers or older guys with family&#x27;s. Having never been to London before, I don&#x27;t have many roots here and have two friends from back home who moved here not long before me, but they have picked up new friends from work&#x2F;flatmates and have started to develop their own friend groups, like they should.<p>Unfortunately I&#x27;ve not been graced with these circumstance. I&#x27;m aware these things can get pretty bad, and I&#x27;m determined to not let it go that way. I&#x27;m not used to feeling lonely as I had a great friend group back home but I feel that it&#x27;s starting to get me down. I&#x27;ve contemplated leaving and going back home, but that is something that I really don&#x27;t want to do. I do love London.<p>So really what I&#x27;m asking - is there anyone around Central London who would want to meet up for a coffee or a pint? I&#x27;m just a generally chatty Scottish guy who is looking to meet some new people.
======
AndriusSutas
Hey! I have a very similar story to yours, Scotland Edinburgh, same age, moved
6 months ago to London, software dev working in a startup :)

There are many ways you can build your friend circles in London.

Few things I do myself: attend many meetups with relevant topics to my hobbies
and career path; occasionally work on my projects in London Hackspace
([https://london.hackspace.org.uk](https://london.hackspace.org.uk)) where I
meet MANY awesome people :) (p.s. LHS has an open social night, check it out)

Hope this helps to get started!

~~~
garydevenay
That sounds awesome! Thanks for the help

